# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  Mr Αθήνα 1975 (31 Μαϊου, Χίλτον)

## Polyneikos

Μετά το *MR Aθήνα το 1966*, ο ίδιος αγωνας πραγματοποιήθηκε το 1975,απο τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα, με γνωστούς αθλητές της εποχής όπως ο Αγγελος Πηττάς, ο Ηλίας Συκινιώτης,ο Νίκος Καφετζής , ο Κώστας Καραμπαλης κτλ..

Γενικός Νικητής και MR Aθήνα 1975, ο *Αγγελος Πηττάς*

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα έχουμε στο αρχείο άλλον αγώνα Mr Αθήνα μετά το 1975?

Ίσως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να αναβιώσει ξανά ένας τέτοιος αγώνας, και να ήταν προτιμότερο από το να γίνονται 5 και 6 πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστα έχουμε στο αρχείο άλλον αγώνα Mr Αθήνα μετά το 1975?
> 
> Ίσως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να αναβιώσει ξανά ένας τέτοιος αγώνας, και να ήταν προτιμότερο από το να γίνονται 5 και 6 πανελλήνια πρωταθλήματα κάθε χρόνο.


Απ΄οσο γνωρίζω Πάνο ,δεν πρέπει να εχει πραγματοποιηθεί αλλο MR Αθηνα,πλην του 1966 και του 1975.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω έχω να πώ με κάθε επιφύλαξη βέβαια γιατι τότε ενημερωνόμασταν απο τα περιοδικά της εποχής  του χώρου τα οποία τα έφερνε μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο βιβλιοπωλείο στην Καβάλα , δεν είχε πέσει στην αντίληψή μου άλλη διοργάνωση με τον τίτλο μρ Αθήνα , γιατι απο κεί και μετα οι μνήμες είναι πιο φρέσκες και άρχισαν να κυκλοφορούν σε περισσότερα σημεία τα περιοδικα όπως και στη Χρυσούπολη και δεν θυμάμαι να έγινε άλλος αγώνας

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ιστορικό ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει η αναγγελία του αγώνα Mr. Αθήναι 1975 που έγινε στο τεύχος 51 του περιοδικού *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* τον Απρίλιο του 1975 στη σελίδα 13.

Το ύφος γενικά της ανακοίνωσης φανερώνει ότι ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας έβλεπε το bodybuilding ως ένα άθλημα σαλονιού.
Αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά: «Ένδυμα σοβαρόν. Υποχρεωτικώς σακάκι-γραβάτα»…

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι και αρκετό κοινό δεν είχαν εξοικειωθεί με το άθλημα, το ονόμαζαν «ανδρικά καλλιστεία» κ.τ.λ. ‘Έπρεπε λοιπόν να προσεχθεί η κάθε λεπτομέρεια.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## goldenera

Μόνο και μόνο ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του αγώνα, στο καλύτερο και μεγαλύτερου κύρους ξενοδοχείο της Αθήνας, δείχνει τη σοβαρότητα με την οποία αντιμετωπίζονταν το άθλημα από τον Αντρέα Ζαπατίνα. Πραγματικά θησαυρός και ανεκτίμητης αξίας τα ρεπορτάζ του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, και έξοχη η ιδέα για την αναβίωση και επαναδημοσίευση παλαιών τευχών!

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πλήρης παρουσίαση του MR AΘΗΝΑ 1975 υπαρχει στο περιοδικο  Τεύχος Νο 52 - Ιούλιος 1975., του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, το οποίο ανέβηκε πρόσφαταστο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos



----------

